# Ikea terrariums?



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

IKEA | Cabinets & sideboards | Display cabinets | DETOLF | Glass-door cabinet

Saw this on the ikea site, and it got my thinking.

If i took out the shelves 1 from the top and 1 from the bottom, i could have 2 okay sized terrarium sort of setup. Maybe okay for a crestie in each? Im assuming there not air tight.

What do you think?


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm thinking Dart frogs:hmm:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

: victory:anything is possible


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

There is a small gap between front and side glass on hinge side that you will need to find a way to deal with.... also, maintaining constant temperature could prove problematic, but if you can find a way round these two points without too much outlay.... prob be ok... J:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just make sure it's sealed properly  Depending on what the frame / screws are made of they could easily rust in a high humidity environment also.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Ikea stuff will break with no huumidity


----------



## fuz'd (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw this unit in Ikea just before xmas. The problem you'll have is the door is hinged in such a way that it needs the gap to be able to open. Also, as it is an all glass construction, I'd be worried about the integrity of the structure if you remove the shelves.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

you can buy an exo terra viv for around that price


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why not get one of these for £29

IKEA | Storage furniture | Bookcases | EXPEDIT | Bookcase

sheet of wood on the back, viv vents in,

fit propper glass viv doors on the fronts in the channel thingies,

and you`ve got 8 loverly sized crestie viv`s

:lol2:


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> Ikea stuff will break with no huumidity


 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

fuz'd said:


> I saw this unit in Ikea just before xmas. The problem you'll have is the door is hinged in such a way that it needs the gap to be able to open. Also, as it is an all glass construction, I'd be worried about the integrity of the structure if you remove the shelves.


 
its very small and flimsy with the shelves in!


----------

